# Dice-Mart appears to be broken - TSOALR



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

I am trying to find out why the shopping kart in the Dice-Mart always appears to be empty when you go to buy some excellent dice. I’ll keep you posted. 

Don't forget to check out TSOALR


----------

